# My favorite fish recipe!



## scubaarchery (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay that looked good 
I'm going to give that a try


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vanilla bean ice cream...interesting!


----------



## anithadixon (Oct 1, 2019)

That looked great and I would give it a try.


----------



## shipgoverness (Sep 25, 2019)

*shipgoverness*

I am going to give it a try definitely.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I bet that is good. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks good, this 3 dip method method is what I use when I am frying fish. I saw Paul Prudhomme use this method, except that bowl #2 is a milk/egg mixture.

Sometimes I vary the last bowl. Panko is good, seasoned breadcrumbs is good, I've also used crushed pecans which is tasty but a bit heavy. I think a mixture of pecans and breadcrumbs would be good.

now I'm hungry....

-sammy


----------



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

Striped Bass fish Recipe in wood fired oven, check out the video https://www.ilfornino.com/blog/wood-fired-striped-bass-recipe/


----------

